# MERCURY REDSTONE 1/48 Scale



## tracy.net (Aug 30, 2009)

Hi, Well after takin the summer off from figure building ( i was getting a little burnt out) i began to build one of my grail kits. No one offers this as a kit in this scale so you have to do a lot of homework to build one. I used the glenco jupiter c kit, the new ware conversion kit, revell 1/48 scale mercury capsule, and the decal kit from space model systems. It adds up to a very expensive kit but worth every penny i think. I always thought this was nasa most cool rocket. It is a attention grabber when you enter my man cave. Standing at 22 inches tall its the perfect size. Its not historically acurate as the freedom 7 had port holes this version has the window. A special thanks goes out to Mark Mcgovern for helping me finish the kit with a fire away reply to a rustolum gloss thread i posted. It worked great Thanks Mark for giving me the kick start i needed. It looks like a simple easy kit but this rocket is a little tough to build up as you really have to plan out how to properly paint and build. Many parts have to be painted and masked before you start the build. Any how hope you guys like it.:thumbsup:


----------



## tracy.net (Aug 30, 2009)

A few more pics.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Nice!!!


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Really nice. I've been thinking about making a rocket kit as well. I did make the Jupiter C kit many decades ago!

I like the detail on the capsule and escape rocket/tower.


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Sweet build and really nice crisp paintwork. I love it.


----------



## chasd25 (Feb 14, 2002)

Very Nice!

I've got a Glencoe Jupiter C, New Are Redstone conversion, and Revell Mercury capsule set asid for a future similar build.

Charlie


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

Gorgeous build, tracy! :thumbsup:


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

tracy.net said:


> Hi, Well after takin the summer off from figure building ( i was getting a little burnt out) i began to build one of my grail kits. No one offers this as a kit in this scale so you have to do a lot of homework to build one. I used the glenco jupiter c kit, the new ware conversion kit, revell 1/48 scale mercury capsule, and the decal kit from space model systems. It adds up to a very expensive kit but worth every penny i think. I always thought this was nasa most cool rocket. It is a attention grabber when you enter my man cave. Standing at 22 inches tall its the perfect size. Its not historically acurate as the freedom 7 had port holes this version has the window. A special thanks goes out to Mark Mcgovern for helping me finish the kit with a fire away reply to a rustolum gloss thread i posted. It worked great Thanks Mark for giving me the kick start i needed. It looks like a simple easy kit but this rocket is a little tough to build up as you really have to plan out how to properly paint and build. Many parts have to be painted and masked before you start the build. Any how hope you guys like it.:thumbsup:


Great work, I've always wanted to do that, In fact I started about 15 or so years ago with 2 glencoe kits and and a revell kit but lacked the reference material I needed (no internet at the time). I may dig it up and finish it after seeing this. If you want to make it historically accurate, Liberty Bell 7 was launched on a Redstone and had the rectangular window instead of the porthole.


----------



## chasd25 (Feb 14, 2002)

kenlee said:


> If you want to make it historically accurate, Liberty Bell 7 was launched on a Redstone and had the rectangular window instead of the porthole.


I believe he mentions that in the top of his post


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Great looking build. I am a rocket and space buff since I was about 14 and I agree, that is a very cool looking rocket. I have all the parts you used and plan to do the same thing with mine. You really integrated them nicely and the finished rocket shows that. I also want a second Mercury capsule so I can build it along with the Gemini capsule and the soon to be rereleased 1/48 Apollo spacecraft for a display of all three together. I've built two or three Estes and Centuri Mercury-Redstones and flown them but have yet to build a totally plastic model.

Bob K.


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

Really sweet build.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Wow - nice build! Really like this!


----------



## tracy.net (Aug 30, 2009)

Bob, I very much look forward to seeing what you will do with this particular kit. Your builds are true masterpieces! I got too far along in this build as i would have liked to have added more detail such as the fill nosiles on the booster. I got jipped on my new ware conversion kit as the umbilical fairings were missing. Not a big deal as they dont look nothing like the real ones. Iam not a good scratch builder and i hope maybe someone on here can help me out and make a few of these. i will add a pic of what they should look like. The space modeling decals are amazing they go down so well even the smallest tiny little cracks they fill right in and dont look like decals they look like the real thing!


----------



## spawndude (Nov 28, 2007)

Excellent job!!!

Note to Revell: Re-release the Mercury-Gemini combo!!!!!


----------

